# Vegetarianism



## Kiszka (Mar 2, 2010)

Vegetarianism and furriness do not need to go together.
And thinking you are 'death-free' is stupid too.

POW http://www.ranting-gryphon.com/Rants/2rant-vegetarians.mp3


GO!


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

MEAT FOR THE WIN!!!


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 2, 2010)

Meat is just too good to quit
inb4 penis joke... :V


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 2, 2010)

PENIS.

BACON.

BACONPENIS.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 2, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> PENIS.
> 
> BACON.
> 
> BACONPENIS.



........... You dare mock the name of bacon!!???


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm practically a carnivore. I'm definitely not a fan of vegetables... Even though I'm okay with some.

inafterpenis


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> PENIS.
> 
> BACON.
> 
> BACONPENIS.



Ladies and gents I have just found my new favorite item in the whole world.....bacon is awesome and I'm a cockmonger so a bacon flavored cock would be awesome!


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 2, 2010)

:> I love vegetables. I could probably live off of steamed spinach. 
Maybe not for long.. but nyah.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ladies and gents I have just found my new favorite item in the whole world.....bacon is awesome and I'm a cockmonger so a bacon flavored cock would be awesome!


http://www.bacn.com/bacon-gumballs.html

Chew those while giving head? Loool.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

mmm baconcock sounds tasty!!!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 2, 2010)

I lol when vegetarians claim to be "Death free"....it's like, you didn't know that animals still die so you can eat that salad? Did you not know that small mammals and insects are frequently killed during the process of gathering what vegetarians like to eat?

Since when is it okay to kill plants for food but not animals that are meant to be on that level of the food web anyway? It's one thing to go vegetarian or vegan for health reasons but there is no such thing as living a life where your eating habits are "deathless".


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 2, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> http://www.bacn.com/bacon-gumballs.html
> 
> Chew those while giving head? Loool.



*opens paypal account*


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Meat is too good to stop eating. I could never live off only rabbit food. Salad without chicken or tuna is the bane of my existence.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2010)

I love me some steak.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I love me some steak.



Oh yes. I wish I had some steak right now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I love me some steak.



Omg new avatar, looking good!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Eating veggies make me puke...


----------



## Kiszka (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ladies and gents I have just found my new favorite item in the whole world.....bacon is awesome and I'm a cockmonger so a bacon flavored cock would be awesome!


Ew.


SugarMental said:


> :> I love vegetables. I could probably live off of steamed spinach.
> Maybe not for long.. but nyah.


Mmm. And broccoli. Lots of broccoli.


SugarMental said:


> http://www.bacn.com/bacon-gumballs.html
> 
> Chew those while giving head? Loool.


Chewing while giving head is NEVER a good thing.


----------



## MrTerrible (Mar 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I love me some steak.



Dammit! I just ate and now you're all making me hungry!
Stop talking about the foodstuffs!




Bacon... steak... hamburgers...

...raw fish heads


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 2, 2010)

i love sushi and steak to much to be a vegatarian.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 2, 2010)

MrTerrible said:


> ...raw fish heads


 
fish head fish heads rolly polly fish head...in the morning laughing happy fish heads in the evening floating in the soup


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Omg new avatar, looking good!



:3 <3


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> :3 <3



Wow, a new level of epic cute Ratte avatars has been reached. I like :3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ladies and gents I have just found my new favorite item in the whole world.....bacon is awesome and I'm a cockmonger so a bacon flavored cock would be awesome!


 
I would be *way* too tempted to bite if there was bacon flavoured dick.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Wow, a new level of epic cute Ratte avatars has been reached. I like :3


 
The avatar is pretty cute -envy-


----------



## Azure (Mar 2, 2010)

Inb4 Jelly. Though the idea of a bloodless life is pretty vain.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Inb4 Jelly. Though the idea of a bloodless life is pretty vain.



HAHA I GET IT.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Has anyone tried really raw steak or raw meat?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Has anyone tried really raw steak or raw meat?


 does sushi count?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Has anyone tried really raw steak or raw meat?



Nope. I know about the dangers of that... and it doesn't really sound appetizing anyway. 

Not to mention I'm not a big sushi person...


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

oh


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Nope. I know about the dangers of that... and it doesn't really sound appetizing anyway.
> 
> Not to mention I'm not a big sushi person...


 I tried it once when I was younger, it was strangely delicious. I eat lots of rare steaks now though :/ Well-cooked meat is just... Gross


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> fish head fish heads rolly polly fish head...in the morning laughing happy fish heads in the evening floating in the soup



lol that song is great


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Has anyone tried really raw steak or raw meat?



I love fairly raw steak, although some places don't do it right and it tastes funky. Seared ahi tuna <3


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I tried it once when I was younger, it was strangely delicious. I eat lots of rare steaks now though :/ Well-cooked meat is just... Gross



I don't really like well-done steaks either... I love it best when it's just in-between.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I love fairly raw steak, although some places don't do it right and it tastes funky. Seared ahi tuna <3


 I love tuna ^^


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

do you honestly not get the fact that most vegans and vegetarians don't do it because they're sad about killing life - its killing conscious life they're worried about

or is that like
i dont know
you guys dont seem to know a lot of people anyways
so i was just wondering if youve ever even talked to a vegetarian or something

j/w


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I don't really like well-done steaks either... I love it best when it's just in-between.



Meduim rare for the win. Tuna is disgusting when more than 1/8th of an inch of it is cooked D:


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2010)

Medium rare steak is the only steak.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Meduim rare for the win. Tuna is disgusting when more than 1/8th of an inch of it is cooked D:


 Ughhh... It is disgusting... Its all... Dry and crusty.


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Jelly said:


> do you honestly not get the fact that most vegans and vegetarians don't do it because they're sad about killing life - its killing conscious life they're worried about
> 
> or is that like
> i dont know
> ...



Like a third of my friends are vegetarian. I don't mind, I personally just can't stand the idea of not eating meat.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Medium rare steak is the only steak.


 
Ratte, I hate your ginger ratteguhn avatar. Change it. It gives me a Chucky vibe.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Ratte, I hate your ginger ratteguhn avatar. Change it. It gives me a Chucky vibe.



:c


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Like a third of my friends are vegetarian. I don't mind, I personally just can't stand the idea of not eating meat.



Well, I personally think every choice is up to an individual. I'm not going to make any moral choices for you.
i was more talking about trpd shitting all over herself

anyways, thats cool, i dont like hold it against you
thats the way you view your reality, thats the decision you made
works for me

i wish people would stop being *grating cunts* about my choice
i also wish they would stop strawmanning my views to death so they can feel morally superior over me

that's pretty dickish
(especially when they claim thats what im doing)
im just saying

cant we all just get alongggggggggg


----------



## Azure (Mar 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Medium rare steak is the only steak.


Prime Rib must be rare. Perhaps even alive.



Dragon-Shark said:


> Has anyone tried really raw steak or raw meat?


Steak Tartare is pretty tasty.



Tommy said:


> Nope. I know about the dangers of that... and it doesn't really sound appetizing anyway.
> 
> Not to mention I'm not a big sushi person...


It's not really dangerous to be honest.


----------



## MrTerrible (Mar 2, 2010)

Jelly said:


> cant we all just get alongggggggggg



Hell no.
Life would suck then.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It's not really dangerous to be honest.



Still, I wouldn't eat anything raw. It just doesn't appeal to me, dangerous or not.


----------



## Kiszka (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I tried it once when I was younger, it was strangely delicious. I eat lots of rare steaks now though :/ Well-cooked meat is just... Gross


Whatcha talkin' 'bout? Rare meat is gross. :V


Jelly said:


> do you honestly not get the fact that most vegans and vegetarians don't do it because they're sad about killing life - its killing conscious life they're worried about
> 
> or is that like
> i dont know
> ...


The whole reason I started this thread was because I wanted to comment on the other one, but it was closed. I've heard PLENTY about vegetarians and their reasonings and let me tell you, HALF of them go '...oh..' when you tell them that eating plants is killing life too.
And like it's been said, MILLIONS of bugs and mice get killed from the harvesting of crops. More in factories, whether they are working with meat or not. Or maybe you haven't seen the mouse in bread picture?
http://www.woosk.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/mouse-in-loaf.jpg http://www.twfuller.com/funeral/mouse_bread.jpg (I was going to post the pics, but I figure some people don't want to see gore-ish things)

So unless you live in a stick house, grow your own veggies, and wear leaves for clothes, YOU ARE KILLING ANIMALS.
Now live with it. :3


----------



## Willow (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll eat almost anything...but I do indeed eat a lot of meat and bread (and cereal...)

I like being able to sink my teeth into something and just tear it up...
*slurp*


----------



## Kiszka (Mar 2, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It's not really dangerous to be honest.


Yes it is.
It's these things called bacteria.
And they gunna get'cha.


----------



## MrTerrible (Mar 2, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Or maybe you haven't seen the mouse in bread picture?
> http://www.woosk.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/mouse-in-loaf.jpg http://www.twfuller.com/funeral/mouse_bread.jpg (I was going to post the pics, but I figure some people don't want to see gore-ish things)



On the contrary, that just made my day =3


----------



## Leon (Mar 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> :c


 
Don't listen to him, it is amazingly wonderful. :3c


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 2, 2010)

I've considered giving up red-meat for a while now, for ethical reasons. Fish and Foul, on the other hand, seemed to have evolved for the role of delicious fast food.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Whatcha talkin' 'bout? Rare meat is gross. :V
> 
> The whole reason I started this thread was because I wanted to comment on the other one, but it was closed. I've heard PLENTY about vegetarians and their reasonings and let me tell you, HALF of them go '...oh..' when you tell them that eating plants is killing life too.
> And like it's been said, MILLIONS of bugs and mice get killed from the harvesting of crops. More in factories, whether they are working with meat or not. Or maybe you haven't seen the mouse in bread picture?
> ...



I understand that.
what does most livestock eat
sawdust and farts
or maybe magic

the point is to minimize the amount of conscious life you extinguish

i know a lot of vegans and vegetarians
we know we're killing something when we kill plants
i don't know
i guess i can only speak for me and my friends

also you're full of shit on the amount of animals killed by harvesting


----------



## footfoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Vegetarians are self important hippies, honestly i hope they die of malnutrition.


----------



## Azure (Mar 2, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Yes it is.
> It's these things called bacteria.
> And they gunna get'cha.


That's because the average fuckhead doesn't know the first thing about food safety. I do. So it's not dangerous for me.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Yes it is.
> It's these things called bacteria.
> And they gunna get'cha.


Not really

There's this thing called the immunity system.
They're good at what they do, they've been doing it since you were born.


Unless you're Bubble Boy


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Prime Rib must be rare. Perhaps even alive.



Do want ;^;


----------



## Leon (Mar 2, 2010)

I ate a very nicely cooked steak today, it was delicious.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

leon said:


> I ate a very nicely cooked steak today, it was delicious.


 Sicko!


Hmm... I have a tendency to throw out all the vegetables out of my noodle soups (Unless the soup really tastes good) Anyone else do that?


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Sicko!
> 
> 
> Hmm... I have a tendency to throw out all the vegetables out of my noodle soups (Unless the soup really tastes good) Anyone else do that?



My ramen does not come with vegetables.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> My ramen does not come with vegetables.


Lucky... If my ramen was like that, I would eat it even though I find it repulsive now (I used to love it).


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Hmm... I have a tendency to throw out all the vegetables out of my noodle soups (Unless the soup really tastes good) Anyone else do that?



I do, but my soups are usually just broth and noodles.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 2, 2010)

i have no problem with the whole vegetarianism thing my brother is one, but people like PETA who try to force it on you those are the people that i don't like. but ya i loooooove steak wayyyy to much to give it up mmmmm :chomps on steak: and the bacon flavored penis, ya no i'll stay away from that one lol. The last thing i need is biting of my penis hahahaha XD


----------



## Kiszka (Mar 2, 2010)

MrTerrible said:


> On the contrary, that just made my day =3





Tsukiyomi said:


> I've considered giving up red-meat for a while now, for ethical reasons. Fish and Foul, on the other hand, seemed to have evolved for the role of delicious fast food.


:/ right...


Dragon-Shark said:


> Not really
> 
> There's this thing called the immunity system.
> They're good at what they do, they've been doing it since you were born.
> ...


So, what, you've NEVER gotten sick?
Yea, that's what I thought.


----------



## Willow (Mar 2, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Yes it is.
> It's these things called bacteria.
> And they gunna get'cha.


It's not possible for harmful bacteria to be in the meat...there's a reason why meat has to be cooked...heat kills bacteria...

Rare and medium rare steaks are obviously cooked till browned, but the inside isn't you know, all the way cooked...it's only cooked well enough to kill harmful bacteria, and if you do manage to get something from the meat, they didn't cook it right


----------



## Kiszka (Mar 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's not possible for harmful bacteria to be in the meat...there's a reason why meat has to be cooked...heat kills bacteria...
> 
> Rare and medium rare steaks are obviously cooked till browned, but the inside isn't you know, all the way cooked...it's only cooked well enough to kill harmful bacteria, and if you do manage to get something from the meat, they didn't cook it right


Okay, but that was the point. Peoples here were talking about eating Raw meat or 'fresh out of kill' (practically) meat.
And because of that, there is the risk that you could contract either a deadly virus or bacteria from under-cooking (or none at all).


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

Heavy Fish eater here


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 3, 2010)

Chicken. I will eat chicken in any way, shape, or form.

Also any type of sea food and any meat from a pig or cow. 

(Yes, I have tried cow heart before, it was decent.)


----------



## Kiszka (Mar 3, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Chicken. I will eat chicken in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> Also any type of sea food and any meat from a pig or cow.
> 
> (Yes, I have tried cow heart before, it was decent.)


lol, doesnt that cover everything?


----------



## Lobar (Mar 3, 2010)

I want factory farms to be eliminated and farming practices to be improved, not just for ethical concerns but product quality as well.  Supermarket meat sucks, we just don't know it because we've become so accustomed to it.

Once the matter of whether the animal suffers or not is covered though, I have no qualms about eating meat.  I have a pretty Epicurean outlook on life though.




Kiszka said:


> Okay, but that was the point. Peoples here were talking about eating Raw meat or 'fresh out of kill' (practically) meat.
> And because of that, there is the risk that you could contract either a deadly virus or bacteria from under-cooking (or none at all).



Beef is extremely safe.  Bacteria doesn't live inside the muscle mass, so as long as it's fresh you absolutely can eat it raw with no ill effects.  The only real danger is e. coli, which lives in the intestines, so contamination only occurs if a careless butcher accidentally cuts the intestine during butchery.  Even in this instance, the contamination will be limited to the surface of the meat, and can be eliminated with just a light sear.

Pork is pretty safe too.  I'm glad restaurants are starting to ask customers how done they want their pork, because a medium loin chop is delicious.


----------



## Kipple (Mar 3, 2010)

I never really got the taste of meat. It's kind of bland and just a little savory. The texture is wholly unique, I guess. 

But aside from some fishes and invertebrates, meat tends to be pretty forgettable for me. Sausages and bacon are great, but most of what makes them so tasty is salt or spices.

If meat had to go, I wouldn't really miss it.

Eggs or honey, on the other hand.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 3, 2010)

Kipple said:


> I never really got the taste of meat. It's kind of bland and just a little savory. The texture is wholly unique, I guess.
> 
> But aside from some fishes and invertebrates, meat tends to be pretty forgettable for me. Sausages and bacon are great, but most of what makes them so tasty is salt or spices.
> 
> ...



Well, yeah, you gotta salt it.  Everything needs salt.  Also try the tougher, more flavorful cuts, like flank or short ribs or oxtail.  Beef tongue also makes the best tacos in the world.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 3, 2010)

Most furry'ed animals are carnivores though :/


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 3, 2010)

Mostly a meat eater, tho do eat a ocational veggie here and there. AKA cheeseburger with Lettuce  and tomato. and fries


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

Quoted from one of my iodine suppliers cause it's relavant... 
"DIETS THAT MAY CAUSE IODINE DEFICIENCY
Diets Without Ocean Fish Or Sea Vegetables, Inadequate Use Of Iodized Salt Including Low-Sodium Diets, Diets High In The Consumption Of Bakery Products, _Vegan And Vegetarian Diets_

Did You Know Not Having Enough Iodine May Cause You to Have an Increased Chance Of...
Breast Cancer , Prostate Cancer, Endometrial Cancer, Ovarian Cancer, Sudden Infant Death Syndrome, Mutiple Sclerosis, Thyroid Gland Problems, Goiter Problems, Infertility" 



Dragon-Shark said:


> Has anyone tried really raw steak or raw meat?


Yep ^.=.^ love my steaks to braised just enough to hit 180 deg and still be bleedining on the inside... I hear from docs that's a sign of anemia.... but eh still tastes good to me lol. Love most sushi too, eel was a bit hard to eat cause of the texture. 



Jelly said:


> so i was just wondering if youve ever even talked to a vegetarian or something


Yes have a few close friends and used to be one before my immune system went hyper. 



Kiszka said:


> Yes it is. It's these things called bacteria. And they gunna get'cha.


Not if you follow safety guidlines.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 3, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> Yep ^.=.^ love my steaks to braised just enough to hit 180 deg and still be bleedining on the inside...



Eh?  A steak is well-done well before it hits an internal temp of 180... and a braise is a "low and slow" method, you're probably thinking of "broil"


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

doesn't have to be internal as long as the outside hasn't been punctured... least that's what the servsafe cert said a few yrs ago lol


----------



## slorrel (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, I mean, if we're not meant to eat animals, then why are they made of meat?!


----------



## Lobar (Mar 3, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> doesn't have to be internal as long as the outside hasn't been punctured... least that's what the servsafe cert said a few yrs ago lol



Ah, you really never see anyone talk about the surface temp of meat, hence my confusion.  I've got a servsafe cert too.


----------



## robotechtiger (Mar 3, 2010)

Until we either evolve photosynthesis within ourselves, or live completely off synthetic foods, we as a race will only survive through killing other species, be they plant, animal, or otherwise.

As for me, yeah, mostly meat, though I've been known to eat the odd vegetable here and there.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 3, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> Yes have a few close friends and used to be one before my immune system went hyper.



Iodine deficiency actually used to be a pretty bad problem in the United States in general. That's why salt is typically iodized.

anyways



> Sea Vegetables, Inadequate Use Of Iodized Salt



but yeah
if you're thinking of going to a vegetarian diet
consult the numerous resources on the web or visit a dietitian

its also found in a few varieties of brown rice, hemp, and a few other sources
personally, i keep clif bars around for a quick breakfast or something
which is a good idea even if you eat meat or whatever


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 3, 2010)

Ratte said:


> :c


i like your avatar Ratte ^^ i like my avatar also


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

ya it is, but with everyone going salt-free diet crazy it's not dong much help...

unfortunately cliff bars contain soy, which is a no-no for gluten-free diets and a notorious iodine stripper >.< ugh I hate immune disorders *shakes a fist* have been toying with the idea of making my own form of the trail mix bars so I can have them (all others seem to have one thing or another off my "can't have list") but dunno if they're that easy or economical to make. I know hemp seeds can get a lil pricey for large quantities.

On a side note bout soy... I heard from some health docs in Vegas that Chinese soy is healthier for you than American processed soy (which apparently is bad for everyone). Don't know how true that is, haven't really put any research into it since I can't touch soy again.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

grrside said:


> You're actually made of meat too.



We're scientifically categorized as animals too =p and from what some reports on cannibalistic societies, kinda tasty hehe


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 3, 2010)

humans are freakin omnivores there meant to eat plants and animals its how we were made so DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Jelly (Mar 3, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> ya it is, but with everyone going salt-free diet crazy it's not dong much help...
> 
> unfortunately cliff bars contain soy, which is a no-no for gluten-free diets and a notorious iodine stripper >.< ugh I hate immune disorders *shakes a fist* have been toying with the idea of making my own form of the trail mix bars so I can have them (all others seem to have one thing or another off my "can't have list") but dunno if they're that easy or economical to make. I know hemp seeds can get a lil pricey for large quantities.
> 
> On a side note bout soy... I heard from some health docs in Vegas that Chinese soy is healthier for you than American processed soy (which apparently is bad for everyone). Don't know how true that is, haven't really put any research into it since I can't touch soy again.



I was saying they were a good idea in general for nutrition. I eat a lot of sea vegetables. So, maybe that helps? Also synthetic vitamins aren't a bad idea.
Soy isn't exactly a "notorious" remover of iodine, but if you have an iodine deficiency you shouldn't be eating that much soy. The amount of soy in a Cliff bar isn't enough to effectively harm your iodine intake if you're a healthy adult. You still simply need to make sure you get an adequate amount of iodine in your diet.

There's not really a difference between the two kinds of soy?
You can buy Chinese tofu a lot of places, but the process between Chinese and Japanese tofu is relatively the same.



KashakuTatsu said:


> We're scientifically categorized as animals too =p and from what some reports on cannibalistic societies, kinda tasty hehe



you can get mad people disease, just like cows get mad cow disease; if human meat is not properly cooked


----------



## Jelly (Mar 3, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> humans are freakin omnivores there meant to eat plants and animals its how we were made so DEAL WITH IT



humans can eat whatever they want because they have free choice
i can get adequate nutrition without eating meat

we're meant to eat whatever sustains our growth, sustenance, and development


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 3, 2010)

Jelly said:


> humans can eat whatever they want because they have free choice
> i can get adequate nutrition without eating meat
> 
> we're meant to eat whatever sustains our growth, sustenance, and development


Exactly were meant to eat whatever we like that's why alot of things on this planet are edible to us


----------



## Jelly (Mar 3, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> Exactly were meant to eat whatever we like that's why alot of things on this planet are edible to us



Sure.
But we can choose to eat whatever we want.
So, as long as we exercise good nutritional choices, we can survive pretty well on herbivorous diets.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 3, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Sure.
> But we can choose to eat whatever we want.
> So we can survive pretty well on herbivorous diets.


yea i love meat and veggies like some steak with a side of salad thats some good stuff right there


----------



## Lobar (Mar 3, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> have been toying with the idea of making my own form of the trail mix bars so I can have them (all others seem to have one thing or another off my "can't have list") but dunno if they're that easy or economical to make.



[yt]iUjj0Ofunpw[/yt]


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

The biggest threat for kuru is consumption of the brain and spinal fluid, hackin a leg off isn't that dangerous... 

ya know, I have no clue what the huge difference is... something with the processing of it. Like I said, after my immune disease exploded I pretty much had to cut off anything that wasn't meat, fruit, kelp, hemp, rice, and prolly can have amaranth and potatoes I know those used a lot for gluten issues... so wasn't too interested in lookin up soy, was more interested in finding ways to get my old fave foods/etc and get around the laundry list of food, chemicals and substances to steer clear of. The bad thing is for people like me (which are growing in number unfortunately), the smallest amounts of soy, corn (yes even in corn syrup) or leavening (even as yeast extract commonly found in soups) can set off a nasty reaction. Leaves a lot of staring at food and grumbling while walking off with another week's worth of meat and rice lol Sometimes I'll take the hives and pain for something different like pasta or chinese (most of chinese food has stuff I'm recently allergic to, but thai is pretty safe, been relying on making that for over a year solid lol). (((yes have a case of exhausted rambling/venting lol)))


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't mind vegetarians/vegans as long as they are not "in your face" about it. It's their life, their body, if that's how they want to eat, I don't think its wrong. It's when they try to tell others to eat that way that bothers me.


----------



## Kiszka (Mar 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Beef is extremely safe.  Bacteria doesn't live inside the muscle mass, so as long as it's fresh you absolutely can eat it raw with no ill effects.  The only real danger is e. coli, which lives in the intestines, so contamination only occurs if a careless butcher accidentally cuts the intestine during butchery.  Even in this instance, the contamination will be limited to the surface of the meat, and can be eliminated with just a light sear.


Bacteria may not _live_ inside the muscle mass, but a couple of minutes in the open air will put some delicious ones in there. MmmMmmm, yum.



Jelly said:


> I was saying they were a good idea in general for nutrition. I eat a lot of sea vegetables. So, maybe that helps? Also synthetic vitamins aren't a bad idea.


Okay, seriously. What are 'sea vegetables'? =/



Also, it kind of scares me how many furries don't eat veggies...


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 3, 2010)

I wish I could be a vegetarian, but I love chicken and steak too much. D:


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Okay, seriously. What are 'sea vegetables'? =/



Sea Cucumbers? They _are_ nummie.




Kiszka said:


> Also, it kind of scares me how many furries don't eat veggies...



I loves me some veggies. Then again I'm not really discriminating towards food in general so I may not be your best barometer.


----------



## Kipple (Mar 3, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Okay, seriously. What are 'sea vegetables'?



Nori, kelp, dulse, stuff like that.

Sea cucumbers are animals so they don't count.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Bacteria may not _live_ inside the muscle mass, but a couple of minutes in the open air will put some delicious ones in there. MmmMmmm, yum.
> 
> 
> Okay, seriously. What are 'sea vegetables'? =/
> ...



 Kelp, Sea Weed, Irish moss...etc...etc...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Kelp, Sea Weed, Irish moss...etc...etc...


 Those are actually good. 



When salted.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Those are actually good.
> 
> 
> 
> When salted.



Irish moss with some fruit mixed together makes a good shake. :V


----------



## Lobar (Mar 3, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Bacteria may not _live_ inside the muscle mass, but a couple of minutes in the open air will put some delicious ones in there. MmmMmmm, yum.



It'll take a lot more than "a couple of minutes".  As long as it's otherwise been handled properly and no discoloration or odor is present I'd say you're in the clear.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm dating a vegetarian...


----------



## GraemeLion (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been thinking of going vegetarian or vegan, not because of "death free" or any of that paf, but because of the damn cost of meat.  It's getting to be a bit excessive, and if it's unnecessary.. well... there ya go.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> I've been thinking of going vegetarian or vegan, not because of "death free" or any of that paf, but because of the damn cost of meat.  It's getting to be a bit excessive, and if it's unnecessary.. well... there ya go.



;; meat here is cheaper than vegetables...
where the fuck do you live?

I can buy a whole chicken for $3.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ;; meat here is cheaper than vegetables...
> where the fuck do you live?
> 
> I can buy a whole chicken for $3.



Yeah, and if ya can't afford it in the shops, there's always the odd stray dog or cat! yum!!


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

beans are like 80-90 cents a can
rice is like 60 cents a pound


----------



## Azure (Mar 4, 2010)

Huevos Rancheros is a great meal and cheap to make. Or beans and rice. Of course, it's probably too much to ask to have people on the internet have any skill at cooking their own meal.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 4, 2010)

I hate vegetarians that only buy vegetables.

Too much meat isn't good for you, but neither are the pesticides in the fucking salad!

If you want an alternative healthy lifestyle, grow vegetables in your backyard... Pick em, & eat em.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 4, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Huevos Rancheros is a great meal and cheap to make. Or beans and rice. Of course, it's probably too much to ask to have people on the internet have any skill at cooking their own meal.



Hey, I'm a student, and I regularly cook for myself. Okay, it may more often than not be something simple, but I do sometimes get a little adventurous.


----------



## GraemeLion (Mar 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ;; meat here is cheaper than vegetables...
> where the fuck do you live?
> 
> I can buy a whole chicken for $3.



Chicken here is going for between $3 and $5 a pound.

Beef is going for $5 to $7 a pound.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I hate vegetarians that only buy vegetables.
> 
> Too much meat isn't good for you, but neither are the pesticides in the fucking salad!
> 
> If you want an alternative healthy lifestyle, grow vegetables in your backyard... Pick em, & eat em.



you're a dumbass
i just thought that at this juncture in time
it would be nice to say that

to coddle you
and hold you
and then simply to whisper
you're a dumbass
into your ear

its earnest
its honest
its all i can do


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

used to like to blend Nori and Kelp into mustard green salad with some eggs and mangos... alas can't have the greens anymore  wonder if hemp comes in leaf form instead of just ground.... hmm lol


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> you're a dumbass
> i just thought that at this juncture in time
> it would be nice to say that
> 
> ...


Lol no your the dumbass, why do you think your supposed to wash your veggies before you eat them?


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol no your the dumbass, why do you think your supposed to wash your veggies before you eat them?



you can't be this retarded


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> beans are like 80-90 cents a can
> rice is like 60 cents a pound



Holy shyte! not that cheap here lol. It's a dollar for bout 2 cups of rice. Although I can get a weeks worth of frozen tilapia fillets ready to go into the oven (scales off and everything) for bout 5$ and beef for about 3$ a lb XD


----------



## GraemeLion (Mar 4, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> Holy shyte! not that cheap here lol. It's a dollar for bout 2 cups of rice. Although I can get a weeks worth of frozen tilapia fillets ready to go into the oven (scales off and everything) for bout 5$ and beef for about 3$ a lb XD



Wow..

You're buying your rice at the wrong spots, then.  I've been in LA and paid around $.50 a pound or so.  Gotta buy in bulk, but it's rice.  It lasts awhile.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

lemme guess lil filipino town? cause in the valley even the 25lb bags are over 20$


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> you can't be this retarded


Well I hope your not talking to me, with my first post in here today aside, when vegetables get shipped into town from a nearby farm (or flown in depending on where you live) they leave the pesticides on them to keep the bugs off while their being transported, & while their sitting around in the store.

But you can have expensive organic veggies that bugs have walked all over too if you really want to.

Anybody with any knowledge of handling chemicals knows that COLD water washes away chemicals, no need for soap or warmness either.

And yes I know you can't stay alive growing your own veggies.
Thats the idea.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> COLD water washes away chemicals



so
lets think for about 2 seconds

"Too much meat isn't good for you, but neither are the pesticides in the fucking salad!"

so
you can wash away the pesticides

and so...?

(this is the coddling part)


----------



## Azure (Mar 4, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Hey, I'm a student, and I regularly cook for myself. Okay, it may more often than not be something simple, but I do sometimes get a little adventurous.


As long as you stay away from lots of processed foods, you should be fine. Just because something is simple doesn't mean it isn't good. I eat the shit out of tomatos with just a little salt and pepper. Like a fucking apple.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> As long as you stay away from lots of processed foods, you should be fine. Just because something is simple doesn't mean it isn't good. I eat the shit out of tomatos with just a little salt and pepper. Like a fucking apple.



Plum tomatoes are great for this.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> so
> lets think for about 2 seconds
> 
> "Too much meat isn't good for you, but neither are the pesticides in the fucking salad!"
> ...


You'd be surprised how many people don't know they have to wash them actually.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

My mom uses some of a friend's garden to grow our own commonly used veggies cause the veggie bill for our critters (for both houses) is high. Btwn her guinea pigs and my reptiles we both go through a lot of veggies. And a lot of the home grown stuff with the natural bug repellent powder (washed off before it gets here of course) tastes better than store bought any day. Plus we live in prime location to steal fruit off of trees going down the block or get freshly picked strawberries on the side of the road ^-^ Can't wait till summer already lol.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You'd be surprised how many people don't know they have to wash them actually.



So.
Let me get this straight.

"I hate vegetarians that only buy vegetables."
because some of the people you know are too stupid to wash their non-organic foods

yeah
that makes a lot of sense

and so now ill just say that this whole general "stupid" phenomenon hovering around you, wasn't necessarily caused by just this last post
pretty much every post you've made in these threads has been mind-numbingly stupid
for a moment, i wondered if there was something legitimately wrong with you
but now i'll just let my ignorance free my ass from doting over you


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> My mom uses some of a friend's garden to grow our own commonly used veggies cause the veggie bill for our critters (for both houses) is high. Btwn her guinea pigs and my reptiles we both go through a lot of veggies. And a lot of the home grown stuff with the natural bug repellent powder (washed off before it gets here of course) tastes better than store bought any day. Plus we live in prime location to steal fruit off of trees going down the block or get freshly picked strawberries on the side of the road ^-^ Can't wait till summer already lol.



What kind of reptiles?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 4, 2010)

Meh..... I think its stupid still, if you don't wanna eat a certain thing, you die in the natural world.....

One of humankinds strength is we can eat anything that moves if prepared properly.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

Had an iguana for a few years, he didn't adjust to our move well so I surrendered him to animal control after developing a bleeding ulcer I couldn't afford to fix. Now I am raising a bearded dragon. He's only eating bout a head of greens a week and other veggies/fruits get me through bout two weeks. His cricket bill is a bit lofty though. Thank the gods cause damn iguana was eating me out of house and home at over 100$ a month at only 4ft long.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Meh..... I think its stupid still, if you don't wanna eat a certain thing, you die in the natural world.....
> 
> One of humankinds strength is we can eat anything that moves if prepared properly.



One of humankinds strength is agriculture. Another strength is transmissable culture and knowledge.
We can build whatever kind of diet will allow us to sustain, grow and develop our lives and bodies.

whatever the fuck the "natural world" is


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> One of humankinds strength is agriculture. Another strength is transmissable culture and knowledge.
> We can build whatever kind of diet will allow us to sustain, grow and develop our lives and bodies.
> 
> whatever the fuck the "natural world" is


I said one of them, & theres still people that live simple lives out in huts in the jungle in shit.....

They have to eat pretty much anything they can kill.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I said one of them, & theres still people that live simple lives out in huts in the jungle in shit.....
> 
> They have to eat pretty much anything they can kill.



Most hunter-gatherer diets have very little meat.
And that's not really true. Some HGs are very specific about what they consider to be food, regardless of nutritional value.

and this really doesn't matter
because i don't live in a fucking hut
neither do you
and any one in this debate or the debate of vegetarianism does not live in a hut in a jungle

can you say something relevant


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 4, 2010)

uhm..... Your picky eaters.


----------



## Azure (Mar 4, 2010)

YOU'RE


----------



## GraemeLion (Mar 4, 2010)

I wouldn't say picky.

I don't intend to eat more than I need to.  I don't intend to eat for more than I need to pay.  The whole "death-free" and "nokilling" and militant vegetarianism/veganism stuff isn't for me, but the saving money and reducing impact rings very true.

It doesn't mean I won't over eat.  It doesn't mean I won't eat meat.  But there are plenty of non-meat meals out there.

Many cultures don't get to eat meat at all.  It's a delicacy in a number of places, which is why you see such small serving sizes overseas.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

i always end up wishing there were more vegetarians in these threads
because then maybe we could find someone that justifies these stereotypes


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

SAVE A COW! EAT A VEGAN!


----------



## Kiszka (Mar 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Sea Cucumbers? They _are_ nummie.


Sea Cucumbers are animals...


Kipple said:


> Nori, kelp, dulse, stuff like that.
> 
> Sea cucumbers are animals so they don't count.





Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Kelp, Sea Weed, Irish moss...etc...etc...


Thanks for the info Kipple and Zeke! :]


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

Usarise said:


> SAVE A COW! EAT A VEGAN!



dont eat me ;______;


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm thinking of becoming a vegetarian. The only issue is that I hate tofu. Any alternatives to that? I mean, I like veggie burgers but they're expensive.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm thinking of becoming a vegetarian. The only issue is that I hate tofu. Any alternatives to that? I mean, I like veggie burgers but they're expensive.



well you dont have to eat tofu
a mixture of beans, rice, or corn works for protein
quinoa, nuts, etc.
there's also seitan
which is very steak-like in texture


----------



## Kiszka (Mar 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> It'll take a lot more than "a couple of minutes". As long as it's otherwise been handled properly and no discoloration or odor is present I'd say you're in the clear.


http://adventure.howstuffworks.com/survival/wilderness/eating-raw-meat1.htm http://www.brighthub.com/health/diet-nutrition/articles/39298.aspx http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/mole00/mole00665.htm
The first article relates to wild animals, but the point is still valid. Especially with pressure from the public to make animals antibotic free, many animals get sick and are slaughtered and sold anyways.


Zrcalo said:


> I'm dating a vegetarian...


Sucks for you.


GraemeLion said:


> Chicken here is going for between $3 and $5 a pound.
> 
> Beef is going for $5 to $7 a pound.


Sounds about right. (Sadly.)



Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol no your the dumbass, why do you think your supposed to wash your veggies before you eat them?


 


Jelly said:


> you can't be this retarded



Um.. He's not?
You Do have to wash your veggies...


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 4, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Sea Cucumbers are animals...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Kipple and Zeke! :]



No prob.
Most of the Sea vegetables you can find at grocery stores, but for Irish moss you have to go to a carribean grocery store.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> well you dont have to eat tofu
> a mixture of beans, rice, or corn works for protein
> quinoa, nuts, etc.
> there's also seitan
> which is very steak-like in texture


Okay, I like rice, beans, and corn. Do you know if barley has protein? Love me some barely.

Also anything that remotely sounds like steak sounds good x3

I just don't like tofu's weird texture.


----------



## Browder (Mar 4, 2010)

I just realized that he never talked about people who don't eat meat because they want to protest the food industry's treatment of animals.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Okay, I like rice, beans, and corn. Do you know if barley has protein? Love me some barely.
> 
> Also anything that remotely sounds like steak sounds good x3
> 
> I just don't like tofu's weird texture.



You'll like it once I cook it. :V


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Okay, I like rice, beans, and corn. Do you know if barley has protein? Love me some barely.
> 
> Also anything that remotely sounds like steak sounds good x3
> 
> I just don't like tofu's weird texture.



Most vegetables have incomplete proteins.
Usually combining grains/cereals and legumes is how vegetarians take care of it.
So barley and beans works.

In fact, the only beans I'd really avoid combining with others is fava beans, because nutritionally they kinda suck.

A lot of people can't really get with tofu's texture. There's a few different varieties with differing textures and firmness, I'm not sure what you've had so far, but yeah.

Also if you're thinking of keeping eggs and dairy, you can get a lot of your protein from milk fats, cheeses, and eggs.
In fact, an ovo-lacto diet requires the least amount of balancing, too.
B12 is one of those common elements that are missing from vegetarian diets, and can cause brain shrinkage over a long enough period of time - but eggs are high in B12, and milkfats are high in iodine (which another poster mentioned is hard to get as a vegetarian).

so yeah


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Most vegetables have incomplete proteins.
> Usually combining grains/cereals and legumes is how vegetarians take care of it.
> So barley and beans works.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I plan on eating eggs/dairy. The only *real* issue I have with being a vegetarian is that my parents won't cook my meals if I'm not eating what they're eating. Not a huge deal though, my cooking is fair.

But yeah, thanks for the facts on nutrition. I'm seeing a nutritionist now actually, and she thinks it's okay for me to be a vegetarian, I just need more iron than most people, and cereal has iron so I'm not worried about that.

Any other tips I need to know before I start on my journey? :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm a veg. I just don't see the need to eat animals. If demand for meat wasn't so high there wouldn't be so many unsanitary meat processing plants or fecal-contaminated chicken coops across America.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Yeah, I plan on eating eggs/dairy. The only *real* issue I have with being a vegetarian is that my parents won't cook my meals if I'm not eating what they're eating. Not a huge deal though, my cooking is fair.
> 
> But yeah, thanks for the facts on nutrition. I'm seeing a nutritionist now actually, and she thinks it's okay for me to be a vegetarian, I just need more iron than most people, and cereal has iron so I'm not worried about that.
> 
> Any other tips I need to know before I start on my journey? :V



Not really.
It looks like you're all set.

Green leafy vegetables and beans usually cover the iron thing and you'll be eating those while doing the vegetarian thing, anyways, I'd imagine.

Nutritionally-speaking, ovo-lacto is really easy to do.

good luck dude :3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

ew.... vegitarians! why would u not eat meat?   your human mouth has certain teeth FOR A REASON!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Not really.
> It looks like you're all set.
> 
> Green leafy vegetables and beans usually cover the iron thing and you'll be eating those while doing the vegetarian thing, anyways, I'd imagine.
> ...


Thanks, I'll try to stick with it :3


Usarise said:


> ew.... vegitarians! why would u not eat meat?   your human mouth has certain teeth FOR A REASON!


I'm of the opinion that we're smart enough to transcend some stupid evolutionary trait. 

I mean, we have lots of useless bits in our body. Like tailbones.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm of the opinion that we're smart enough to transcend some stupid evolutionary trait.
> 
> I mean, we have lots of useless bits in our body. Like tailbones.


 ok... but why would you want to transcent some trait?  Meat is delicious!


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ew.... vegitarians! why would u not eat meat?   your human mouth has certain teeth FOR A REASON!



you ever seen gorilla teeth
they're folivores


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ok... but why would you want to transcent some trait?  Meat is delicious!


Vegetables are too. 

Plus the meat industry is fucking horrible. If I do eat meat, I'd rather it be hunted. Life in the wild, quick death.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 4, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmm i love vegetables X3
but i also love chicken X3
all other meat is gross though to me, thats why i dont eat it. and the way the animals are treated before/while/after being slaughtered is just terrible. but no matter what the meat industry isnt going to turn itself around i know, so why bother? CHIIIICKEN *NOMNOMNOMS chicken*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> you ever seen gorilla teeth
> they're folivores


gorillas FTW then. i wonder if i can eat one....



Shenzebo said:


> Vegetables are too.
> 
> Plus the meat industry is fucking horrible. If I do eat meat, I'd rather it be hunted. Life in the wild, quick death.


yes they are ^^ but i love red meats. and why do u think the meat industry is terrible? raise animals, kill them, eat em. 

and hunting is fun ^^ shooting animals is a good way to spend some time. and then u get to gut it and skin it! 



ChickO'Dee said:


> mmmmmmmmmm i love vegetables X3
> but i also love chicken X3
> all other meat is gross though to me, thats why i dont eat it. and the way the animals are treated before/while/after being slaughtered is just terrible. but no matter what the meat industry isnt going to turn itself around i know, so why bother? CHIIIICKEN *NOMNOMNOMS chicken*


 you do know we treat chickens just as bad right?  we chop off their heads while their awake and then drain the blood, ect.   its delicious ^^


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 4, 2010)

Cooking is a skill that really should be learned, if only the basics. It's not like art and music, you don't have to be a talented cook to be a passable cook, or to cook at all. The basics are simple, solid facts and procedure.

Plus it's so good for you. There's thousands upon thousands of things you can make at home easy, from stuffed mushrooms to boxed pasta that's been jazzed up a bit. You don't have to buy so much expensive crap that just so happens to be fucking delicious.

If you can't boil water or chop up vegetables even with clear directions and descriptions to follow or a quick course, get yourself checked.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 4, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you do know we treat chickens just as bad right?  we chop off their heads while their awake and then drain the blood, ect.   its delicious ^^



yeah, thats why i said i dont care immuna still eat me some chickens RWWWAR NOMNOM


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> yeah, thats why i said i dont care immuna still eat me some chickens RWWWAR NOMNOM


 not caring FTW!  
heres a fun story for you guys! ^^
i was fishing for sharks of a dock in FL and i caught a baby bullshark.  i shoved a gaff throw its side and pulled it onto the dock.  then i beat it to death with a bat and then gutted it right there with a fishermans knife. ^^ it was later grilled.  hows that for painless?


----------



## Tyhnu (Mar 4, 2010)

The whole concept of being "death-free" isn't even possible without starving to death. PLANTS MUST DIE TO FEED YOU AS WELL. Therefore, pass me the steak.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 4, 2010)

Usarise said:


> not caring FTW!
> heres a fun story for you guys! ^^
> i was fishing for sharks of a dock in FL and i caught a baby bullshark.  i shoved a gaff throw its side and pulled it onto the dock.  then i beat it to death with a bat and then gutted it right there with a fishermans knife. ^^ it was later grilled.  hows that for painless?



mmmm ive never had bullshark. Ive only had lemon shark, and it was good =3 damn now i want shark again :<


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

Usarise said:


> gorillas FTW then. i wonder if i can eat one....
> 
> 
> yes they are ^^ but i love red meats. and why do u think the meat industry is terrible? raise animals, kill them, eat em.
> ...




I like to eat people.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

aaaaaaaaand suddenly a bunch of retarded newfags
okay den


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> aaaaaaaaand suddenly a bunch of retarded newfags
> okay *den*


c wut u did thar


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> aaaaaaaaand suddenly a bunch of retarded newfags
> okay den



BUT DUN VAGITARIaNS EAT PUSSY?!1211


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 4, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> mmmm ive never had bullshark. Ive only had lemon shark, and it was good =3 damn now i want shark again :<


 Pfft, too bad you'll never catch a dragon-shark.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

vegetables are horrible things that send me to the ER -.=.-'


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 4, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> vegetables are horrible things that send me to the ER -.=.-'


I second that


----------



## Tommy (Mar 4, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> vegetables are horrible things that send me to the ER -.=.-'



They don't send me to the ER, but I don't like them.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 4, 2010)

I am probably a barbaric meat eater since I like my meat raw and bloody. My digestive system hans't had any problems and I buy most of my meat from a farmer's market...but that doesn't meat I don't eat veggies.

But I hate pork.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I second that



You have allergies too?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 4, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> You have allergies too?


 No, but my body pukes on contact


----------



## Azure (Mar 4, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> http://adventure.howstuffworks.com/survival/wilderness/eating-raw-meat1.htm http://www.brighthub.com/health/diet-nutrition/articles/39298.aspx http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/mole00/mole00665.htm
> The first article relates to wild animals, but the point is still valid. Especially with pressure from the public to make animals antibotic free, many animals get sick and are slaughtered and sold anyways.
> 
> Sucks for you.
> ...


You clearly don't get it. Appropriate food safety measures are in place EVERYWHERE to combat all of the diseases mentioned in you articles, one of which was from a 6-8th grade student. There hasn't been a case of trichinosis in this country for decades. Salmonella doesn't appear unless you're a retard and store your meat improperly. E. Coli is in the intestines. And if you eat raw hamburger, which is often of many different cuts, you're retarded, especially if you don't know the source from where it came or what went into it. Primal cuts of meat don't suffer from any of the problems listed in your articles.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 4, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> http://adventure.howstuffworks.com/survival/wilderness/eating-raw-meat1.htm http://www.brighthub.com/health/diet-nutrition/articles/39298.aspx http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/mole00/mole00665.htm
> The first article relates to wild animals, but the point is still valid. Especially with pressure from the public to make animals antibotic free, many animals get sick and are slaughtered and sold anyways.



We were specifically discussing beef.  Eating raw chicken is obviously dumb.  Trichinosis is something you can get from meat that isn't cooked well done, but it's not present in beef, and there hasn't been a case from pork in the food supply in like, 50+ years.  All other mentioned concerns like E. Coli and Campylobacter only collect on the surface, and of these, only E. Coli lives in the animal itself, and even then only contaminates the meat if butchered improperly.  A fresh steak from a trusted butcher is still extremely safe, and rendered 100% safe by just a light sear.

They specifically mention hamburger in those links, which is a different matter because the surface bacteria gets distributed throughout the meat as it passes through the grinder.

I know what I'm talking about here. :|



Shenzebo said:


> Plus the meat industry is fucking horrible. If I do eat meat, I'd rather it be hunted. Life in the wild, quick death.



If suffering is your concern, you would do better to support family butcher shops with locally-sourced, ethically-farmed meat.  Or raise your own meat rabbits or something.  Boycotting meat altogether only removes any financial incentive for the industry to address your concerns.  Moderation is also healthier than elimination.


----------



## Kiszka (Mar 4, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ew.... vegitarians! why would u not eat meat?   your human mouth has certain teeth FOR A REASON!





Jelly said:


> you ever seen gorilla teeth
> they're folivores


But they use them for show. We don't.
Also, direct quote from Wikipedia.
"Their large sagittal crest and long canines allow them to crush hard plants like bamboo."



Usarise said:


> yes they are ^^ but i love red meats. and why do u think the meat industry is terrible? raise animals, kill them, eat em.


It's terrible because of the horrid conditions the animals live in. Not to mention being slaughtered alive and tortured..



Usarise said:


> not caring FTW!
> heres a fun story for you guys! ^^
> i was fishing for sharks of a dock in FL and i caught a baby bullshark. i shoved a gaff throw its side and pulled it onto the dock. then i beat it to death with a bat and then gutted it right there with a fishermans knife. ^^ it was later grilled. hows that for painless?


You have issues.. <__<'


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 5, 2010)

A lot of them are humanly killed now-a-days... animal rights activists have done a lot to improve the conditions.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Vegetarians don't bother me, _unless I notice a PETA pin._


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> A lot of them are humanly killed now-a-days... animal rights activists have done a lot to improve the conditions.


*in angry raspy voice* PETA...... -_-



Slut said:


> Vegetarians don't bother me, _unless I notice a PETA pin._


People
Eat
Tasty
Animals


----------



## Kxetse Vrrtep (Mar 5, 2010)

I just ate steak 

I could never stop eating meat

sausage.....   hehe


----------



## Morgan (Mar 5, 2010)

I never understood the whole vegetarianism / vegan thing, especially the crazy ones.  Put 'em in front of a microscope with their favorite veggies to show 'em what they're eating is still very much alive.  I recall reading that our brains wouldn't have evolved to where they are if it weren't for all those amino acids and such nutrients when we were primarily hunter-gatherers in the good ol' days.  

A healthy balance of primarily greens and with meat is the best way to go, IMO.  A past president, Jefferson lived a long and healthy life for his time from this, alone.  :>


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2010)

I had chicken for breakfast and Green tea to drink. 

Yum.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> But they use them for show. We don't.
> Also, direct quote from Wikipedia.
> "Their large sagittal crest and long canines allow them to crush hard plants like bamboo."



i wasn't really saying what we use canines for
i was more just saying it

although, i dont know if this adequately explains gigantopith dentition (striation demonstrating bamboo consumption) having much smaller canines relative to the size of the jaw and teeth
and i doubt female gorillas use their canines for show
mostly what i was referring to

and australopithecus boisei and other robust extinct hominids have massive sagittal crests, but no canines
and the striation on the teeth demonstrate that they ate extremely rough foods, like roots
sup wif dat



Kiszka said:


> Um.. He's not?
> You Do have to wash your veggies...



he said that he hated vegetarians that just bought vegetables
because pesticides are bad for you
to which he said "you can just wash them with plain water to fix that problem"

why would you hate vegetarians for buying something that most people know to wash


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 5, 2010)

I think it's kinda ironic that some furries want to be vegetarians because of "teh poor suffering animals" when most of them have carnivorous fursona's. I don't identify with cows or chickens or sheep so why the fuck shouldn't I eat them?


----------



## Wreth (Mar 5, 2010)

Look, it's like this.

I am a vegetarian.

Yes, I know plants are alive, but plants are not conscious, they cannot have emotions, or feel pain. Therefore, it doesn't matter if we kill them.

I know some animals die for me to survive, but it's considerably less than if I ate meat.

I see it like this. The human body can survive perfectly well without meat, sometimes moreso than those that eat meat. This means, that humans don't need to eat meat, they simply do so for the pleasure of the nice taste it has. Would you support someone shooting an animal when it was not endangering their lives whatsoever and it was killed for enjoyment? No, people eat meat for the enjoyment of eating something they like the taste of.

In short, eating meat is killing for pleasure, and this is a fact.

Sure, it's not natural, but why is does something being natural make it right? Rape and murder are natural. 

If you cared so much about nature, you'd be a vegetarian, as if we can survive without meat, and meat uses up more energy to produce than other food sources, and it takes up more space than producing other food types, why eat it?

It's also an uneeded waste of resources.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 5, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Look, it's like this.
> 
> I am a vegetarian.
> 
> ...



Mankind is by nature a predatory animal, because we don't have any natural weapons we used our minds to make weapons, if someone hadn't made a spear to take down antelope 1 million years ago none of todays technology would exist, including the computer you're using.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Mankind is by nature a predatory animal



Not really.
We come from a long line of accomplished scavengers.
And gathering makes up most of the diet of HGs by a lot.
I don't see how this is relevant, anyways.


----------



## Wreth (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Mankind is by nature a predatory animal, because we don't have any natural weapons we used our minds to make weapons, if someone hadn't made a spear to take down antelope 1 million years ago none of todays technology would exist, including the computer you're using.




Again, why does how natural something is matter?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 5, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Again, why does how natural something is matter?



Ethics are a personal issue, not a universal thing, nature is far more powerful than anything puny humans can throw at it. Because you live in Britain, a modern first world nation, you can afford to make choices about your diet. If you were dropped by parachute into the wilderness tomorrow I can garantee you'd be making traps and spears to catch animals by the end of the week.


----------



## Wreth (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Ethics are a personal issue, not a universal thing, nature is far more powerful than anything puny humans can throw at it. Because you live in Britain, a modern first world nation, you can afford to make choices about your diet. If you were dropped by parachute into the wilderness tomorrow I can garantee you'd be making traps and spears to catch animals by the end of the week.




Uh, no shit of course I would, I never denied that, and that is because I would die if I didn't catch animals for food. But living in my current situation, means that it would be unneccessary and cruel to do such things.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 5, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Vegetarianism and furriness do not need to go together.
> And thinking you are 'death-free' is stupid too.
> 
> POW http://www.ranting-gryphon.com/Rants/2rant-vegetarians.mp3
> ...



This is true.  Plants are also living things.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 5, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Uh, no shit of course I would, I never denied that, and that is because I would die if I didn't catch animals for food. But living in my current situation, means that it would be unneccessary and cruel to do such things.



The RSPCA and the SSPCA ensure that the animals we slaughter for food in this country do not suffer any unneccessary cruelty in their lives.


----------



## Wreth (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The RSPCA and the SSPCA ensure that the animals we slaughter for food in this country do not suffer any unneccessary cruelty in their lives.




Their death is unneccessary, as we will not die if we don't eat them.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 5, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Their death is unneccessary, as we will not die if we don't eat them.



9_9


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 5, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Their death is unneccessary, as we will not die if we don't eat them.



Almost everything is unneccessary if you think about it for long enough.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Almost everything is unneccessary if you think about it for long enough.



The point is to cease unnecessarily cruel actions against animals.
Causing their deaths for pleasure or tradition is unnecessarily cruel to vegans and vegetarians, when you can survive just fine without it.


----------



## Wreth (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Almost everything is unneccessary if you think about it for long enough.



I'm saying it's unneccessary for a human to survive and be healthy, as in a human can survive and be healthy without doing these things.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2010)

Despite the "holier-than-thou" attitudes, moderation is they key.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 5, 2010)

Jelly said:


> The point is to cease unnecessarily cruel actions against animals.
> Causing their deaths for pleasure or tradition is unnecessarily cruel to vegans and vegetarians.



I will never understand vegetarians, I need mah protein.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I will never understand vegetarians, I need mah protein.



i get plenty of protein, fatty
thank you for askings :')

also
"holier-than-thou attitudes"
okay


----------



## Wreth (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I will never understand vegetarians, I need mah protein.




Plenty of perfectly good sources of vegetarian protein.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2010)

Jelly said:


> also
> "holier-than-thou attitudes"
> okay



Do not lie. Almost everyone here, including yourself have that mentality because of their own dietary habits. 

Dietary evangisim is comical at best when people put their morals on the top of a pedestal to make them feel a bit better than everyone. 

It's also snowing outside. 

I eat meat. I like it Raw. Yeah, I am a barbaric meat eater, so what?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 5, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Plenty of perfectly good sources of vegetarian protein.



What about Vitamin B12?


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Do not lie. Almost everyone here, including yourself have that mentality because of their own dietary habits.
> 
> Dietary evangisim is comical at best when people put their morals on the top of a pedestal to make them feel a bit better than everyone.
> 
> ...



no
i will lie as much as i want to
zeke
i just want you to be happy with the rotting animal feces that are forever glued to the wall of your lower intestine

I don't care. That's your choice.
go play in the snow, fatty :')


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> What about Vitamin B12?



For vegetarians, eggs are good.
For me, nutritional yeast works.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Do not lie. Almost everyone here, including yourself have that mentality because of their own dietary habits.
> 
> Dietary evangisim is comical at best when people put their morals on the top of a pedestal to make them feel a bit better than everyone.
> 
> ...



I love raw meat.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2010)

Jelly said:


> no
> i will lie as much as i want to
> zeke
> i just want you to be happy with the rotting animal feces that are forever glued to the wall of your lower intestine
> ...



I would, but it is too windy outside.
I'd fly away. 


And it's your choice for your brain matter to return to the size of a tree nut. 
Maybe that cerebal fluid will keep that small organ nice and safe...but I doubt the fluid is thick.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I would, but it is too windy outside.
> I'd fly away.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh well.
At least I won't succumb to grueling cancer or heart disease in the next 15 years :')


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Oh well.
> At least I won't succumb to grueling cancer or heart disease in the next 15 years :')



I'd rather have that than Kidney stones and Osteoprorosis. :V

Despite my size, I am a bit durable. :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Oh well.
> At least I won't succumb to grueling cancer or heart disease in the next 15 years :')


 you dont get heart disease or cancer from eating meat.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you dont get heart disease or cancer from eating meat.



Neither will your brain shrink to the size of a tree nut from being a vegetarian.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Neither will your brain shrink to the size of a tree nut from being a vegetarian.


 yes but what do u have against killing animals for food? i do it for sport and for food.  its pretty fun.... you should try it.


----------



## Wreth (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yes but what do u have against killing animals for food? i do it for sport and for food.  its pretty fun.... you should try it.


 
This. 

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1614549&postcount=184


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> This.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1614549&postcount=184


 ah well that may be your opinion but mine shall stay as thus:
Killing small woodland creatures is both fun and functional. You get the pleasure of shooting something AND something to eat that night. ^^


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2010)

I have an idea.
Let's become Vegans.
I have the money to fund my own coperation, so let's go to China, cut down thetrees, hire small children to work for pennies a day. To make sure that they keep production up, I'll chain them to the floors so they cannot escape!
Those 1st world nations are pretty big, so production is #1!
???

Profit!


ITT: White guilt.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I have an idea.
> Let's become Vegans.
> I have the money to fund my own coperation, so let's go to China, cut down thetrees, hire small children to work for pennies a day. To make sure that they keep production up, I'll chain them to the floors so they cannot escape.\
> 
> ...



but
but
humans are animals too
:C


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2010)

Jelly said:


> but
> but
> humans are animals too
> :C



But the fuzzy litte ones are so much better.
Fuck humans. We can chain them down and use them for production of our produce!
It'll be the best tofu that you have eaten. :3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I have an idea.
> Let's become Vegans.
> I have the money to fund my own coperation, so let's go to China, cut down thetrees, hire small children to work for pennies a day. To make sure that they keep production up, I'll chain them to the floors so they cannot escape!
> Those 1st world nations are pretty big, so production is #1!
> ...


i like it.... but WHY should we give them pennies? why not just have them pay US?  we can _pay _them a penny a day but charge them $0.50 a day for living on our land!


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i like it.... but WHY should we give them pennies? why not just have them pay US?  we can _pay _them a penny a day but charge them $0.50 a day for living on our land!



Brilliant!
They'll be working for free after paying living expenses!
Go captialism!

If the Chinese do not work out, we can always go to South America.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Brilliant!
> They'll be working for free after paying living expenses!
> Go captialism!
> 
> If the Chinese do not work out, we can always go to South America.


 That would work too.... but why not take over Mexico? its closer to the US and then we can raise prices and cut shipping fees!  Those Mexicans will work for only a few tacos a day!


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> That would work too.... but why not take over Mexico? its closer to the US and then we can raise prices and cut shipping fees!  Those Mexicans will work for only a few tacos a day!




I like your thinking, I am making you Vice C.E.O of Better World Inc. 

Free trade is just a stepping stone for bettering the health of people and the enviroment. ;3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I like your thinking, I am making you Vice C.E.O of Better World Inc.
> 
> Free trade is just a stepping stone for bettering the health of people and the enviroment. ;3


 Thanks for the promotion boss! ^^   
How about we have a PR event?   we can have people kill themselves and we will use their bodies as fertillizer in our fields?  they will be helping the environment by growing plants and consuming less resources!


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> That would work too.... but why not take over Mexico? its closer to the US and then we can raise prices and cut shipping fees!  Those Mexicans will work for only a few tacos a day!



Why not have them pay YOU tacos?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Why not have them pay YOU tacos?


 because then the USA will notice its free labor and attack us! 0_0 or worse! stop buying our stuff!


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Thanks for the promotion boss! ^^
> How about we have a PR event?   we can have people kill themselves and we will use their bodies as fertillizer in our fields?  they will be helping the environment by growing plants and consuming less resources!



Shh....
>.>
<.<

We will have a PR event. 
I've invited Ingrid Newkirk to come. :3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Shh....
> >.>
> <.<
> 
> ...


 Sounds great!  I'll invite H&K and Scotty!


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

We were born omnivores by nature,
and though I am, too, a vegetarian, I simply take part for health-based reasons.

Though, quite honestly, this is almost as pointless an argument as Religion.



> In short, eating meat is killing for pleasure, and this is a fact.


This really isn't that wondrous a statement, when people like me don't care.
I have never been able to comprehend such attachement to animal emotion outside that of a pet, etc.

And don't bring up questions like, 'what if someone at your dog?'
*I do not live in China*. Nor would I ever stoop that low, with needs to survive as a factor or not...


We are kings and queens of the food-chain,
and I really don't see that changing until we, ourselves, develop a hunger for human flesh or something.

_In on one or cannibalism, holla!_


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> We were born omnivores by nature,
> and though I am, too, a vegetarian, I simply take part for health-based reasons.
> 
> Though, quite honestly, this is almost as pointless an argument as Religion.


 Why cant u eat meat?  body cant process it? 
and religion aint a pointless argument! its fun to have ppl defend their beliefs so much and then get rly pissed off when u say you think otherwise!  i love pretending to be wiccan or satanist for christians! XD


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Why can't u eat meat?


I can eat very small amounts of fish, which is where I get a sushi fix.
But all else makes me sick, the doctor said it to be a self-induced Food Aversion.

_Purely mental, and quite annoying._


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> I can eat very small amounts of fish, which is where I get a sushi fix.
> But all else makes me sick, the doctor said it to be a self-induced Food Aversion.
> 
> _Purely mental, and quite annoying._


 well most things are purely mental.  just keep telling yourself that you can eat it and you will! ^^


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Well most things are purely mental. Just keep telling yourself that you can eat it and you will!


I think after this long I'll be fine with my diet of minut amounts of fish and tofu,
red meat tends to sit in your colon anyway, and I'd rather shorten my life with something more exciting, like alcohol.

_Hehe._


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 5, 2010)

I laughed when I saw the line about people eating meat is like taking pleasure in killing. That is your opinion...

It's for the good taste and dont act so self-righteous and high and mighty, because you eat vegetables. I need to eat anyways to fuel my body for working out. The proteins found in vegetables are actually different from the ones found in meat, just like how all muscles aren't the same.


It is natural to eat meat, it is called the food chain. Basic, brutal, and simple, just like mother nature is. You think our way of killing animals here is inhumane? Talk about being eaten alive by a pack of hyenas or crocodiles... Yes, you can still be alive and have your lower-half eaten away.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> It's for the good taste and dont act so self-righteous and high and mighty, because you eat vegetables.


I have noticed this a lot within such communities as PETA and that of the like.
Though I do know my best friends are also hardcore vegetarians/vegans, and do it simply to lead a healthier lifestyle.

_Even though they swiftly concluded they would not convert me, and actually got fatter because of the transition._



As long as you aren't a picket-signed, our to convert the world, deep-rooted figure of your own personal beliefs,
I have no problem with you. This goes for PETA, religious figures, and others who fight for change, orientation, etc.

But being the driving subject within this thread, it is actually quite intruiging.
Discussing is how we open a link between moral, reality, and how each and every one of us perceives this world we share.

Hell, I am an agnostic homosexual who studies religion as a hobby. Similar principals, me thinks.


Open minds are grand things, so happy eating.

_Cheers!_


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> I think after this long I'll be fine with my diet of minut amounts of fish and tofu,
> red meat tends to sit in your colon anyway, and I'd rather shorten my life with something more exciting, like alcohol.
> 
> _Hehe._


i cant have alcohol cuz im underage >.>    red meat is the best though.  i love it when its almost raw!



Dragon-Shark said:


> It is natural to eat meat, it is called the food chain. Basic, brutal, and simple, just like mother nature is. You think our way of killing animals here is inhumane? Talk about being eaten alive by a pack of hyenas or crocodiles... Yes, you can still be alive and have your lower-half eaten away.


 you do know you'd bleed out pretty fast right?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you do know you'd bleed out pretty fast right?


 
Know your anatomy, it depends.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 5, 2010)

Slut said:


> I have noticed this a lot within such communities as PETA and that of the like.
> Though I do know my best friends are also hardcore vegetarians/vegans, and do it simply to lead a healthier lifestyle.
> 
> _Even though they swiftly concluded they would not convert me, and actually got fatter because of the transition._
> ...


Very true, open minds are the best.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Very true, open minds are the best.


Which puzzles me,
you would expect more within a community that requires a mind as gaping as <insert prostitute joke here>.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 5, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> MEAT FOR THE WIN!!!


*This^^^^* *Meat is awesome!!!*


----------



## Tommy (Mar 5, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *This^^^^* *Meat is awesome!!!*



Oh yes it is. I probably couldn't live without it... mainly because I don't like much else.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 5, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Oh yes it is. I probably couldn't live without it... mainly because I don't like much else.


*Same here. Who wouldn't let down a freshly made beef jerky? I wouldn't.*


----------



## Tommy (Mar 5, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Same here. Who wouldn't let down a freshly made beef jerky? I wouldn't.*



...that reminded me of the time when my dad made some. Wow, I want some now.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Tommy said:


> ...that reminded me of the time when my dad made some. Wow, I want some now.


 i have some regular beef jerky right now ^^ not as good as homemade though >.>


----------



## Kxetse Vrrtep (Mar 5, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Their death is unneccessary, as we will not die if we don't eat them.





I would die.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

Well this thread certainly went to shit.  Thanks Zeke.  And Usarise.  Especially Usarise, I think I might hate you.

To contribute _civilly_, I don't accept that just because animals can feel pain that it's unacceptable to kill them while it's OK to kill plants.  At best there's an obligation to make their deaths painless.  Being able to feel pain is irrelevant if they don't feel any.

As for which is healthier, it's pretty silly to argue that elimination is somehow healthier than moderation.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Well this thread certainly went to shit. Thanks Zeke. And Usarise. Especially Usarise, I think I might hate you.
> 
> To contribute _civilly_, I don't accept that just because animals can feel pain that it's unacceptable to kill them while it's OK to kill plants. At best there's an obligation to make their deaths painless. Being able to feel pain is irrelevant if they don't feel any.
> 
> As for which is healthier, it's pretty silly to argue that elimination is somehow healthier than moderation.


 Radical is most of the time, never better than moderation.


----------

